# Blackberry Outlook Synchronization



## Gilroy (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi. I am using Window XP with Outlook 2003 and a Blackberry Pearl 8130. I am synchronizing with Blackberry Desktop Manager Version 4.3.0.15. When I synchronize, the program wants to delete calendar items on my desktop that are more than 90 days old because that is what it does in the Blackberry to save space. I dont mind that old items are deleted from the Blackberry but I do want to retain them on my desktop. I have not been able to find a setting that will allow this. If I don't "accept" the deletion on the desktop then none of the calendar items are synchronized. Do you know a way that I can synchronize without deleting old calendar items from my desktop? Thanks!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

my blackberry pearl is set to keep everthing and does not try to delete things - as i have set in the blackberry for desktop to be master
under email
options
email reconcillation - mailbox wins
keep messages ( foreever)


----------



## Gilroy (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I dont have the problem with emails only with calendar items. Does it keep all of your calendar items also? I have to keep the Desktop Manager set on two way synch because I add appointments directly into the Blackberry and if I am at the computer, directly into Outlook. Thanks.


----------



## kjjb0204 (Jul 31, 2001)

Don't know the answer, but I'm also a member at www.blackberryforums.com and I've found answers to just about any question over there.


----------

